# newbie grape questions



## AndyL (Aug 12, 2010)

Going to ask, as google keeps leading me astray 

Thinking about adding some grape vines into the existing hydroponics system, realizing I'll probably have to go with some supplemental lighting for them (system has none other than the bay window now). Wondering about that though - will they mature a lot faster in the hydro - like my strawberries did? or are we still talking years before one could get fruit? 

Second question really relates to growth habits... is there a such thing as an everbearing variety - ones that'll keep producing as long as conditions are right? Or do they need downtime between harvests?

Thirdly... I realize I'm getting into this at the wrong time of year - seems like every reputable shop I've seen referenced is "sold out for the 2010 season" for cuttings... Is there a place to get cuttings still or am I SOL until next season?


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 12, 2010)

i take it that you are attempting to do this in doors...correct? how will you account for cold dormancy needs?


----------



## AndyL (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, for some fo the strawberry varieties I'm growing now - A month in the fridge is enough to 'reset' em - but thats partly why I'm asking about everbearing varieties, I'd assume some varieties are grown close enough to the equator that they really don't get a dormant period? This is one of the questions... And when you don't know grapes - hard to figure out the right terms to even put into google... 

Yup - definitely indoors, we're zone 4 here -40 isn't uncommon, so pretty much all the vines even sold in canada would get killed off - as they all look like they're only tollerant down into the -30-35 range.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 12, 2010)

if you are not going to plant a ton of vines...you could 'lay them down' i know a guy in MN that is growing Pinot Noir w success...lays them down to bedding after frost arrives and then brings them up in spring


----------



## vtwinemaker (Aug 13, 2010)

*Hydroponic Grape Growing*

Winemaker Magazine had an article on hydroponic grape growing in the June/July 2005 issue. If you are are unable to find a copy of the article online, let me know and I will try to find my copy of the issue.

Good Luck.


----------



## Racer (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm no expert on trying to grow grapes either hydroponically or in a continous growing season environment but it is being down in Hawaii. I read an article on-line a few years ago that said they severely prune the vines back a few weeks to a month after harvest and they have been able to get a new "season" to start with the vines. If I remember right they were growing symphony grapes.


----------

